# Sticky  Read before posting on this forum



## Stravinsky

We all know there are a lot of extreme points of view about South Africa. There are differing views on crime, jobs, security and the way of life there. There's nothing wrong with this .... it promotes healthy debate and members can see both sides of the story.

However healthy debate does not mean that there has to be verbal abuse or insult.

So .... the rules here are clear that you must post with respect for other posters and we would ask you to adhere to this in future. Abuse, rudeness or insults will be removed, and if it continues then regrettably you will leave us no choice but to remove your posting privileges. You will waste your time posting it, so why bother. Just make your point in an intelligent manner and join in the discussion

Thank you


----------

